

Ask YC/HN: Are there stats on the success of Y Combinator startups? - Mystalic

I'm really curious about two things - how many firms have been through the Y Combinator program (102?) and how many have received some type of funding or been acquired.  I couldn't find those stats in some Google searches, but I'm hoping they are as readily available as allowable.
======
pg
It looks like 21/102 so far have died without raising more money. The rest
either raised money, were acquired, made it to profitability without raising
more, or are currently live and either raising money or planning to soon (e.g.
few of the startups from this summer have actually closed rounds yet).

Ultimately the failure rate will be higher than 21%, obviously, but it will be
several years yet before we know what it will be, because it takes 3-5 years
to be sure how a startup is going to do, and the median YC-funded startup is
15 months old.

BTW, 2 of the 102 (Parakey and Justin.TV) were ordinary asynchronous
investments and did not participate in any YC cycle.

~~~
ph0rque
> The rest either raised money, were acquired, made it to profitability
> without raising more...

Can you give a breakdown of these numbers?

